# Predator 10X26



## FX Jenkins (Dec 29, 2005)

Wifey got me some shirt pocket binos for Christmas....  

I havn't had a chance to test their game enhancement coating features but they sure are clear, looking out on this dreary day from my office window....

NEEEEDDD......HUNTINGGGG.....LAAAANNND.....

beter get back to work so I can afford some...


----------



## jhead7416 (Dec 29, 2005)

Congats. on the gift. I bought a pair from Cabela's (used accumilated gift certificates) four years ago and really like them. They are certainly good quality and clear binos.  Should last a long time.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 30, 2005)

Yea She did her homework and got em from Natchez but Cabelas is usually our first choice...that company does good business...


----------

